# OK, I want to buy Roamio but have ?



## kendawg (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi, I have Verison Fios, and i'm sick and tired of the 2 tuner DVR, I need more tunners baby!!!

So I'm looking to 86 the Verizon dvr and get a Roamio. But wanted to check with the forum to see if there are any issue's/problems I will have to worry about?

My fios is MOCA, so from what I read, I just unhook the coax from my existing DVR and hook to the tivo and I'm gtg, but I do need to order Cable card from version first of course. 

Any issues with using Netflix on the tivo? 
I assume I would loose access to the on-demand content from verizon correct?

How is the Roamio working with you other people on version fios? any issues?

No issues using all six tuners on VZ fios? 

btw I live in NJ if that matters...

thanks.

Any help you all can give would help alot, want to make sure I'm doing the right thing before I spend the $$$ on a tivo.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

I live on Long Island and have a Roamio with a Mini on Fios with MOCA. I absolutely love it. Everything works flawlessly. You will recoup the cost of the Tivo equipment within 3 years and then save money every month thereafter. I cant tell you what a convenience it is to download shows to my iphone and watch them on the commute to/from work. 

I have two suggestions for you: 1. Unless you use Netflix only, I would skip using the Roamio as a streaming box and get a Roku 3. You can plug the Roku3 into the Roamio via ethernet...it works FAST. 2. Buy the Roamio from Best Buy (no I'm not a shareholder!) I just value the 4 year warranty they offer and the ease of exchange if anything ever goes wrong. 

Good Luck.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't have FIOS, but from what other people have reported, TiVo seems to work better on FIOS than on any other video service provider. With the MoCA built into the FIOS router, it is certainly the easiest setup of any provider. I don't anticipate you'll have very many problems setting it up.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

On the fence myself. Vz is coming out with this to some areas currently and to all areas by summer.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r29119552-DVR-All-Things-VMS

Not sure what I want to do myself.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Can I do this at the Mini as well?



zubinh said:


> ...You can plug the Roku3 into the Roamio via ethernet...it works FAST.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

TIVO works great with Verizon FIOS. You do lose on-demand, but have access to Netflix and Amazon Instant and also YouTube and AOL On.

The six tuners work fine as I find out each Sunday night when I am recording six shows and also watching a pre-recorded show.

Once you get over the initial $$ outlay, you wil be very happy with TIVO.

In the interest of full disclosure, if you are not aware, Verizon is on the verge of introducing Verizon Media Server (VMS), which also offers six tuners and client boxes similar to the TIVO MINI.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

markjrenna said:


> Can I do this at the Mini as well?


No, only the Roamio Plus/Pro will bridge the Ethernet port to the MoCA network.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

HenryFarpolo said:


> In the interest of full disclosure, if you are not aware, Verizon is on the verge of introducing Verizon Media Server (VMS), which also offers six tuners and client boxes similar to the TIVO MINI.


I still think Tivo is a better choice because Verizon rental fees are quite expensive. Tivo can accomplish the same thing and with a lifetime purchase you will be saving $$ sooner than you think. BTW Verizon and Tivo go great together!!


----------



## kendawg (Mar 27, 2014)

thanks everybody, yeah I heard they had a 5 or 6 tuner dvr in the works, but have been dragging there feet coming out with it, and I'm tired of waiting, and having recording conflicks, and missing shows ect....


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

MrDell said:


> I still think Tivo is a better choice because Verizon rental fees are quite expensive. Tivo can accomplish the same thing and with a lifetime purchase you will be saving $$ sooner than you think. BTW Verizon and Tivo go great together!!


Yeah, the Verizon box is very expensive. For a 2 room system it's $42 a month. So if you buy a Roamio plus for $325 (with $75 coupon), a mini for $80 (from Amazon) and add lifetime for both you're at $955. If you add in $120 for a 3TB hard drive you're at $1,075 without tax.

Assuming no interest you would break even at 29 months. It would have been less but you still need to pay Verizon $5 a month for a cable card. If you add in the 3 year warranty on the Roamio it's 30 month breakeven. Of course after the 30 months you still have your equipment you own and are free to sell it.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

NYHeel said:


> Yeah, the Verizon box is very expensive. For a 2 room system it's $42 a month. So if you buy a Roamio plus for $325 (with $75 coupon), a mini for $80 (from Amazon) and add lifetime for both you're at $955. If you add in $120 for a 3TB hard drive you're at $1,075 without tax.
> 
> Assuming no interest you would break even at 29 months. It would have been less but you still need to pay Verizon $5 a month for a cable card. If you add in the 3 year warranty on the Roamio it's 30 month breakeven. Of course after the 30 months you still have your equipment you own and are free to sell it.


Can you use the coupon and get $400 lifetime without MSD? I thought you have to buy it from Tivo and they don't let you use the PLSR code unless you purchase elsewhere.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

socrplyr said:


> Can you use the coupon and get $400 lifetime without MSD? I thought you have to buy it from Tivo and they don't let you use the PLSR code unless you purchase elsewhere.


This has been discussed in other threads recently. You have to call up TiVo and tell them you are planning on transferring service from another box and get them to ship you a unit that is unactivated. Then you can use the "PLSR" code to get the $400 lifetime when you activate it yourself.


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a Roamio and two minis on FIOS in Upstate NY. Very happy so far! I had considered waiting for VMS but the price seems high and you never stop paying. 

We've really had no issues except for one channel that we never seem to be able to tune because of low signal. Working on this. It's still a big upgrade over what we had from VZ before.


----------



## kendawg (Mar 27, 2014)

I haven't even looked into the mini, so are you saying you can watch live tv from it? ( I assume it would use one of the tuners of the dvr to do that), but in anycase I could get rid of the standard fios box that on my kids tv with this mini?


----------



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, you can watch live TV via the TiVo Mini - we have that connected to our bedroom TV so we can watch the news (now that Comcast has encrypted ALL channels in our area) and it works great. Yes, it does use one of the tuners from the Roamio.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

With MoCA already in your house just connect the mini to a coax connection and you should be all set.

FiOS makes it very easy and I can only agree with others works very well and I have been very happy for years using it with TiVo's.


----------



## kendawg (Mar 27, 2014)

jadziedzic said:


> Yes, you can watch live TV via the TiVo Mini - we have that connected to our bedroom TV so we can watch the news (now that Comcast has encrypted ALL channels in our area) and it works great. Yes, it does use one of the tuners from the Roamio.


but looks like you have to pay a 5.99 month service fee for each mini?

I guess that's a little cheaper then the 7.99 ea I'm paying verizon for the 2 standard recivers for my kids tv's.

so, if I have 2 minis, then I'm only going to have 4 tuners on the dvr avaliable to do recordings.... if the mini is watching something from the dvr and not live, does it still take a tuner?


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

kendawg said:


> but looks like you have to pay a 5.99 month service fee for each mini? I guess that's a little cheaper then the 7.99 ea I'm paying verizon for the 2 standard recivers for my kids tv's.


The Mini's monthly charge was still a great deal for me because I was only paying for Comcast's standard-definition STB for my kitchen and bedroom.

So the Mini's gave me high-definition and my full package of channels in both the kitchen and bedroom. And the ability to watch recorded shows. It's a great deal.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

markjrenna said:


> Can I do this at the Mini as well?


I also have a Roku 3 connected to the same TV as the Mini but I use a Moca adapter which allows me to connect the Roku via ethernet. Problem solved and now I dont have to deal with any Wifi issues with either of my Rokus.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

kendawg said:


> but looks like you have to pay a 5.99 month service fee for each mini?


Yes, or $150 for lifetime. I'd go with lifetime. It's a better deal in the long run.



kendawg said:


> I guess that's a little cheaper then the 7.99 ea I'm paying verizon for the 2 standard recivers for my kids tv's.


Yes, $5.99 is less than $7.99



kendawg said:


> so, if I have 2 minis, then I'm only going to have 4 tuners on the dvr avaliable to do recordings.... if the mini is watching something from the dvr and not live, does it still take a tuner?


Yes, if both minis are being used to watch live TV at the same time, then a 6-tuner Roamio will only have 4 tuners available for recordings. When the Mini is not being used to watch live TV, it can release its tuner back to the Roamio. If the Mini is being used to watch a recording from the Roamio, then it does not take up a tuner.


----------



## mxfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

kendawg said:


> so, if I have 2 minis, then I'm only going to have 4 tuners on the dvr avaliable to do recordings.... if the mini is watching something from the dvr and not live, does it still take a tuner?


The Mini only use a tuner when they are watching Live TV. Otherwise, no tuner taken.

I think there are some other things that happen when the Roamio needs the tuner for recording that the Mini is using. A warning message, or something.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

mxfanatic said:


> I think there are some other things that happen when the Roamio needs the tuner for recording that the Mini is using. A warning message, or something.


When there are more recordings scheduled than tuners available, the person watching live TV on the Mini gets a pop-up asking if they are still watching. If they say yes, then the lowest priority recording gets cancelled. If they don't respond (or say no) then their tuner is pulled back and used for the scheduled recording.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

We took the cheap way out. No mini or mini service cost required. Of course it's only the cheap way out if you already have the equipment. Ipad replaced the small kitchen tv and my Sony Vaio 24"HD runs TiVo desktop in another room. My son uses his Ipad at his place to connect to our Roamio (just like having a TiVo at his place without any cost for him). He will soon be loading TiVo desktop on his laptop to output out the HDMI port to his TV.


----------

